# Incra Superfence/LS Positioner and Jessem Router Lift



## FordTrax (Jul 30, 2011)

I am looking hard at router tables. Based on my research it seems like the Incra table system with the super fence/ls position is set up for joinery. Which is my primary interest. I love the Jessem table but I don't see it is really made to make joinery easy, nor is the woodpecker. I am missing anything or is Incra really the best option for joinery?

Also, I was thinking of using a Jessem Router R lift ($160) in the Incra table since I have a Dewalt 618. Any issues with using that lift in the Incra top? Any issues with quality?


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I wouldn't eliminate other tables if you plan on using the the LS positioner. You can use the LS with any table. You might have to add an extension wing to accommodate the positioner because it needs a fair amount of space to the right side (or back) of the router. It takes around 24" for the 17 and 32" for 25. The LS Positioner manual gives all the details on pages 5 and 6. It also describes adding a wing to small tables. I think a whole wing may be overkill as you only need a place to mount the positioner's base which is about 7" wide.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

There is a lot of personal preference as far as table and fence brands vs each other and home made.Haveing said that,I prefer my Incra ls for dovetails,have a Veritas I prefer for box joints.A shop built fence can do the rest.As far as tables,myshop built table works as well as my Incra table.
Yes the jessem lift will work with the Incra table


----------



## nsecrist (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi,

Here is the Router Table Setup that I have:

Incra LS Positioner (I actually have the Incra Twin Linear, which is the predecessor)
Woodpeck 27 x 43 Dual-Core Router Table with Miter Slot
Woodpeck Metal Leg Set and Mobility Wheel Set
Woodpeck Quick-Lift (Similar to the Woodpeck PRL-V2 Lift)

I use the Milwaukee 5625 3-1/4 HP router in the Table.

I have had this setup for about 14 years and I have really enjoyed all the components. Woodpeck makes quality router tables - You can't go wrong with any of their router components.

I have been able to make many jigs, featherboards, zero-clearance inserts for the Incra Positioner and I use it as my router table fence for non-joinery operations.

PM me if you want me to send you some pictures or if you have other questions.

I just joined the Router Forum a few days ago, so it wouldn't let me send you a PM since I have not posted enough in the Forum.

Thanks

Nate


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

I use two of the Incra systems and wouldn't own anything else. 

I have a homemade cabinet for one and the Incra leg system for the other. Both use the 27x42' tops from Incra.

One uses the Master Lift and the other has the master Lift II. The Master Lift II is my favorite lift of the two.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

*Incra Fence and Positioner*

You can not go wrong with the Incra systems.

I have owned the Incra system for MANY years and is used in conjuction with the Woodpecker PRL V2 router lift and Incra Wonder Fence.

I use the Incra 27" x 43" table top and a Milwaukee 5625-20 router.

I would do it the same way again after all these years and thousands of board feet of wood later!!!!


----------

